
Meaning of "Object-Oriented Programming" According to Dr. Alan Kay  - nickb
http://userpage.fu-berlin.de/~ram/pub/pub_jf47ht24Ht/doc_kay_oop_en
======
lst
Maybe this should be teached in the very first lesson of any introduction to
OOP? (Just to show the _real_ motivation behind that concept...)

In my opinion you can program 'object oriented' in a very implicit way,
without ever using a generic function or class.

